# Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

					Der Ansturm auf die Black-Mesa-Mod war bei Erscheinen gewaltig. Die Entwickler-Webseite war stundenlang nicht erreichbar. Findige Nutzer behalfen sich mit Torrent-Webseiten, aber auch Kollegen aus dem Print-Bereich der Unterhaltungselektronik schalteten schnell und veröffentlichten kurzerhand selbst eine Download-Möglichkeit. Warum das aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes in Deutschland bedenklich erscheint, möchten wir nachfolgend erläutern.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Hmmm, ich sehe das sekptisch. Einerseits bekommen Spiele wie Skyrim, in denen brutalste Finishing-Moves enthalten sind, wodurch geradezu Gewaltexzesse ästhetisiert werden, eine Freigabe "ab 16"; andererseits müssen besonders gerne Spiele von Valve (ich erinnere an die nachträglich geschnittenen Fassungen von HL2, Die Orange Box, L4D 1+2, die verstümmelten CS-Fassungen, das sehr kastrierte HL mit Robotern etc.) entscheidend geschnitten werden und sind trotzdem erst "ab 18" bzw. CS:S "ab 16". Hier wird mMn zu häufig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.

Edit: Besonders das mit den abgetrennten Gliedmaßen zieht aktuell für mich auch nicht mehr; die Ultimate Edition von F:NV bietet abgetrennte Gliedmaßen in ihrer spritzigsten Form - "ab 18" natürlich.


----------



## XXTREME (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Bei mir verschwinden die meisten Gegner die ich erledigt habe im Boden....das ist doch Jugendschutz genug oder wat .


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Gilt dies auch für Kontent der nicht für den deutschen Markt gedacht war? Gibt ja nicht grundlos keinen "deutschen porn".
Nun tipp das mal bei Google ein.


----------



## DarthLAX (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

naja ich weiß nicht...bin ja eigentlich mehr oder weniger komplett gegen den jugendschutz (oder anders gesagt: das müssten imho die eltern übernehmen!...bin gegen die strikten regeln) in seiner jetzigen form, deshalb:

nein, in deutschland wird eh schon alles (naja vieles) zensiert!

mfg LAX


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Jugendschutz, so ein Quatsch habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Damals konnte man Half-Life US ohne Probleme in DE zocken, ich war damals elf Jahre alt genau wie Duke Nukem 3D Quake u.s.w.
Jeder hatte damals die Spiele gehabt. Geschadet hat es jedenfalls keinen.


----------



## Psytis (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

nur mal so ne Frage, wenn der Hersteller / Publisher (wer auch immer) sein Spiel nicht der USK vorlegt, bekommt doch automatisch ein USK18 bzw höchst wahrscheinlich auch einen Ehrenplatz auf dem Index und darf nicht mehr so einfach in D zugänglich (verkauft/beworben) gemacht werden.

dann würde ich gerne wissen wie das bei zb Minecraft ausschaut oder verschiedene Handyapps (angry birds und so ein Kram).
haben die eine USK freigabe? sind die für Deutsche zugänglich?


----------



## docdent (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich sehe das sekptisch. Einerseits bekommen Spiele wie Skyrim, in denen brutalste Finishing-Moves enthalten sind, wodurch geradezu Gewaltexzesse ästhetisiert werden, eine Freigabe "ab 16"; andererseits werden besonders gerne Spiele von Valve (ich erinnere an die nachträglich geschnittenen Fassungen von HL2, Die Orange Box, L4D 1+2, die verstümmelten CS-Fassungen, das sehr kastrierte HL mit Robotern etc.) entscheidend geschnitten werden müssen und trotzdem erst "ab 18" bzw. CS:S "ab 16" sind. Hier wird mMn zu häufig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.


Oder wenn ich da an Assasin's Creed (I) mit FSK 16 denke... Naja. Für mich wieder mal ein Beispiel, dass der Jugendschutz, wie er in Deutschland praktiziert wird, im Zeitalter des Internet blödsinnig ist. Für mich sollte Jugendschutz viel mehr in Elternhand gehören.


----------



## XmuhX (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Der Index ist was für Weicheier!...und ganz klar, in der heutigen Zeit muss dieser Pseudojugendschutz auf den Index, der eh nur von ahnungslosen Grossmäulern gemacht wird!


----------



## Fazerlike (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Da muss ich sofort an den ersten Fable-Teil für den PC denken. Das Spiel ist ab 12 JAhren freigegeben...ja okay..
ABER  Wenn ich mit Pfeil&Bogen /Armbrust meinen Gegnern den Kopf abschießen kann, um damit Fußball zu spielen...dann weiß ich nicht mehr weiter


----------



## g-13mrnice (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Ich würde das Thema hier gar nicht mal so breit treten. Für mich ist Black Mesa im Prinzip "nur" eine Modifikation eines Originalspieles welche keine Kommerzialisierung anstrebt oder mit imenser Marketing-Power beworben wird. Wenn man es runterbricht müsste die USK jede einzelne Mod prüfen die z.B originale WW2 Symbolik mitbringt. Der Gewaltgrad in dieser Si-Fi Mod geht noch in Ordnung zumal jeder ursprüngliche Half-Life Fan mitlerweile sowieso die 18 weit durchbrochen haben dürfte. Für die heutige 14 jährige Casual-Gaming Generation ist Black Mesa doch viel zu langweilig.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

@docdent Dem stimme ich zu. Der Jugendschutz wäre, wenn er ohne Selbstzensur der  Entwickler auskommen könnte, so wie vlt. einmal gedacht. Meine Eltern  haben sich damals, als ich 14 war und gerne Spiele wie Far Cry und Half  Life 2 etc. spielen wollte, daneben gesetzt und mir zugesehen. Kam ein  OK, durfte ich es weiterhin spielen; kam ein Nein, ließ ich es erst  einmal und legte es einige Zeit später erneut zur elterlichen Prüfung  vor (Doom 3 z. B.). Ich kann nicht behaupten, das mir dieser frühe  Zugang zu gewalthaltigen Spielen geschadet hätte; im Gegenteil, durch  die Diskussion über relevante Bewertungskriterien konnte ich früh  abwägen, aus welchen Gründen ein Spiel fragwürdig war und worauf gewisse  Inhalte eine Spieles abzielen könnten. Ein reflektierter bewusster  Umgang mit solchen Inhalten ist meiner Meinung nach besser als ein  stures Altersschema, das individuelle Unterschiede bei der Aufnahme von  Inhalten nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Driftking007 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich sehe das sekptisch. Einerseits bekommen Spiele wie Skyrim, in denen brutalste Finishing-Moves enthalten sind, wodurch geradezu Gewaltexzesse ästhetisiert werden, eine Freigabe "ab 16"; andererseits werden besonders gerne Spiele von Valve (ich erinnere an die nachträglich geschnittenen Fassungen von HL2, Die Orange Box, L4D 1+2, die verstümmelten CS-Fassungen, das sehr kastrierte HL mit Robotern etc.) entscheidend geschnitten werden müssen und trotzdem erst "ab 18" bzw. CS:S "ab 16" sind. Hier wird mMn zu häufig mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> 
> Edit: Besonders das mit den abgetrennten Gliedmaßen zieht aktuell für mich auch nicht mehr; die Ultimate Edition von F:NV bietet abgetrennte Gliedmaßen in ihrer spritzigsten Form - "ab 18" natürlich.


 
Ahh die Orange Box. Kein Blut, bei HL waren es meist nicht mal Menschen und TF2 mit Schrauben, statt Blut. Aber ab 18 Natürlich. Vor allem wahrscheinlich wegen Portal 2 .
Ich wette bei bei den "Jugenschützern" fließt eine MENGE Schmiergeld. Kein Wunder, dass viele Publisher aus "so eng" mit denen zusammenarbeiten.

Das allerschlimmste ist auch, dass wegen denen nicht mal meine Oma mein ab 18 Spiel von der Post annehmen darf, selbst nicht mal mit Perosnalausweiß von mir und einer Einverständniserklärung!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Problem ist ja nicht der Jugendschutz, denn ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, nicht alles gehoert saemtlich in Kinder- und Jugendhaende, sondern die eigentlich offiziell so nicht ausgesprochene Zensur von Inhalten, die ganz klar nur fuer Erwachsene sind (sein sollten). Erwachsenenschutz durch die Hintertuer.
Natuerlich kommt es immer auf den Entwicklungsstand im individuellen Falle an, aber es ist einfach nur erbaermlich, wenn Verfehlungen der Gesellschaft, also Gewalt > Stichwort Amoklaeufe < bequem auf "Brutalo Games/Filme" umgelegt werden, man die tieferen Ursachen die zur Erosion innerhalb der Gesellschaft fuehr(t)en, geflissentlich beiseite schiebt.

Ein Thema ohne Fass und Boden, wichtig ist eigentlich nur eines: den eigenen Nachwuchs ernst nehmen, fuer eine Basis sorgen, in der ein Kind weiss, wenn irgendwas ist - auch wenn es nicht so toll ist - immer mit seinen Eltern reden kann. Denn "Verwahrlosung" beginnt immer auf der inneren Ebene.
Und dann (wie gesagt: individuell auszuloten) spricht auch nichts dagegen, wenn offiziell nicht fuer die eigene Altersgruppe geeignete Games gezockt werden.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

War ja klar dass so nen Artikel kommen musste.
Eure Gesetze sind echt sowas von für Warmduscher 
Dieser ganze Indexding ist doch einfach nur 
Das dürfte sich so ziemlich jeder denken der nicht aus D ist wenn er die ganzen Schnitt-, Verstümmelungs & Zensurberichte liest.


----------



## Deimos (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



Schnitzl schrieb:


> Eure Gesetze sind echt sowas von für Warmduscher




Hat aber schon was, der deutsche Jugendschutz hängt da schon etwas hinterher.

Prinzipiell sehe ich immer die Eltern in der Erstpflicht.
Natürlich braucht es grundsätzliche Gesetze, aber die sind für mich eigentlich abgehandelt, wenn Abstufungen ab 16 und ab 18 vorgenommen werden. Indexierung usw. ist imo überflüssig.

Dass aber selbst dann noch geschnitten wird, wenn eine Altersgrenze steht, ist für mich unverständlich; zumal man ab 18 auch nach deutscher Rechtslegung mündiger Bürger ist.


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Black Mesa ist eine Mod für HL bzw. dessen Engine und ist nicht für den kommerziellen Vertrieb gedacht. Geht man jetzt nach der Argumentation der News müsste eigentlich das komplette Internet ab 18 und somit gesperrt sein...  Also ganz ehrlich, man kann es auch übertreiben. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn durch solche News gerade der Steine erst ins Rollen gebracht wird 

Nachdem das Internet nicht an der Landesgrenze aufhört, bleibt der Content auch durch Sperrung immer noch erhältlich. Sinn und Zweck jeglicher Gesetzgebung sind damit verfehlt.

Ich bin dafür die Computec AG sollte die Server zukünftig im Ausland hosten. Ein redirect von PCGH.de auf PCGH.com und die Sache ist erledigt.


----------



## D00msday (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Dass die in der Prüfstelle manchmal nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben wissen wir ja alle schon. Während um 12 Uhr Mittags in den Nachrichten Bomben hochgehen, Menschen vor laufender Kamera erschossen werden, Leichen auf den Straßen rumliegen, die Leute mit Sturmgewehren um sich ballern, Schlägereien, Ermordungen und andere Gewalttaten gezeigt werden, werden Computerspiele die auf reiner Fiktion und Fantasie basieren beschnitten, wie einem Juden die Vorhaut, obwohl es mittlerweile zwischen 10 und 100 wissenschaftliche Projekte bzw. Nachweise gibt, die belegen, dass solche Spiele nichts mit dem Verhalten im realen Leben zu tun haben. Ganz im Gegenteil, das Spielen von Computerspielen fördert sogar die Intelligenz und die Aufmerksamkeit. Zudem arbeiten im Gehirn lediglich die Sinnesbereiche, wenn in Computerspielen Figuren ihr künstliches Leben verlieren, während bei richtigen Kriegsvideos, richtigen Toten etc. ganz andere Bereiche im Gehirn aktiviert werden - Abneigung, Alarmbereitschaft etc.

Ich finde es okay, wenn man 16 sein muss für manche Spiele, aber seien wir ehrlich - die Kinder in Kindergarten und Schule sind schon weitaus weiter, als wir Erwachsenen denken. Wir waren alle mal in dem Alter. 18-Jahre-Grenze oder komplette Verbote sind für mich als 26-Jährigen unverständlich. Es nervt einfach nur, wenn man sich die Spiele extra bestellen muss, anstatt sie im Kaufhaus oder im deutschen Shop zu erwerben - oder das ganze Internet nach einem Uncut-Patch zu benutzen. Kein Wunder, dass sich heute jeder 2. die Spiele lieber Uncut aus dem Internet saugt, als sie auf legalem Wege zu erwerben. Zudem kann heute jeder Jugendliche z.B. über PayPal die ungeschnittenen Spiele aus Österreich bestellen, die nach meiner Erfahrung in dieser Hinsicht noch nicht ganz so verbohrt sind, wie wir Deutschen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Ist mir egal, ich hab das Game schon  . In Deutschland sieht man das immer alles zu eng. NPCs sind nur digitale Puppen, wenn ich einer Barbie den Kopf abhacke und Ketchup drüber kippe bin ich dann ein Mörder? Ich finde die Leute nur krank die sowas verbieten wollen weil sie wahrscheinlich auf so eine Sache stehen und das befriedigend finden (Aller Hostel). Leider wollen sie ihren Perversen Trieb mit der Gesellschaft nicht teilen und verbieten dies und jenes. Ich find's einfach mal lustig wenn Digitaler Ketchup über den Schirm spritzt und denke die Ganze Sache hat einen Comedy Preis verdient. Evtl bekomme ich eine Abmahnung für diese Post aber das wahr's mir einfach mal wert^^


----------



## Birdy84 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Das Problem der nicht Prüfung von Mods besteht doch nicht seit gestern. Wenn nun Strafen auf deutsche Hoster zukommen würden, wäre das Geldschneiderei angesichts der alternativen Downloadmöglichkeiten. Das Spiel ist aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls ab 18 einzustufen. Im Falle einer Prüfung würde ich, wegen der Gewaltdarstellung und der Interaktion mit Leichen, damit rechnen, dass das Spiel auf Liste A kommen würde.



Psytis schrieb:


> nur mal so ne Frage, wenn der Hersteller / Publisher (wer auch immer) sein Spiel nicht der USK vorlegt, bekommt doch automatisch ein USK18 bzw höchst wahrscheinlich auch einen Ehrenplatz auf dem Index und darf nicht mehr so einfach in D zugänglich (verkauft/beworben) gemacht werden.
> 
> dann würde ich gerne wissen wie das bei zb Minecraft ausschaut oder verschiedene Handyapps (angry birds und so ein Kram).
> haben die eine USK freigabe? sind die für Deutsche zugänglich?


Medien ohne Prüfung bzw. Kennzeichnung werden wie Medien ab 18 Jahren behandelt.



g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Für die heutige 14 jährige Casual-Gaming  Generation ist Black Mesa doch viel zu langweilig.


Oder eher zu schwierig, ohne riesige Wegpunkte, ohne Autoheal...

Edit: 





christian345 schrieb:


> Ich find's einfach mal lustig wenn Digitaler Ketchup über den  Schirm spritzt und denke die Ganze Sache hat einen Comedy Preis  verdient.


Das ist eine Sache der Darstellung  und hat eben nicht pauschal immer keine Wirkung, so wie viele hier im Forum hier glauben.


----------



## Seeefe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



D00msday schrieb:


> Während um 12 Uhr Mittags in den Nachrichten Bomben hochgehen, Menschen vor laufender Kamera erschossen werden, Leichen auf den Straßen rumliegen, die Leute mit Sturmgewehren um sich ballern, Schlägereien, Ermordungen und andere Gewalttaten gezeigt werden, werden Computerspiele die auf reiner Fiktion und Fantasie basieren beschnitten,


 
Bei den Nachrichten bist du aber nicht direkt beteiligt, oder schmeißt du die Granate in dem Fernseher, die dan explodiert?  
Eine Leiche ohne Kopf hab ich um 12 Uhr Mittags in den Nachrichten auch noch nicht gesehen, jedenfalls nicht, nicht verpixelt 
Und Computerspiele basieren nicht nur auf reiner Fiktion oder Fantasie, oder ist die Kugel aus einer Waffe reine Fiktion? 

Jugendschutz ist schon keine schlechte Sache, mir gehts nur aufn Geist das die ü18 Jährigen auch nach der Pfeipfe der Prüfer tanzen müssen


----------



## D00msday (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



christian345 schrieb:


> NPCs sind nur digitale Puppen, wenn ich einer Barbie den Kopf abhacke und Ketchup drüber kippe bin ich dann ein Mörder? Ich finde die Leute nur krank die sowas verbieten wollen weil sie wahrscheinlich auf so eine Sache stehen und das befriedigend finden (Aller Hostel). Leider wollen sie ihren Perversen Trieb mit der Gesellschaft nicht teilen und verbieten dies und jenes.


 
Haha, du hast ja richtig brutale Gedankengänge...Ketchup, wuuuaaah *bibber* Dann bitte grünen, der sieht unechter aus xD


----------



## D00msday (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei den Nachrichten bist du aber nicht direkt beteiligt, oder schmeißt du die Granate in dem Fernseher, die dan explodiert?
> Eine Leiche ohne Kopf hab ich um 12 Uhr Mittags in den Nachrichten auch noch nicht gesehen, jedenfalls nicht, nicht verpixelt
> Und Computerspiele basieren nicht nur auf reiner Fiktion oder Fantasie, oder ist die Kugel aus einer Waffe reine Fiktion?
> 
> Jugendschutz ist schon keine schlechte Sache, mir gehts nur aufn Geist das die ü18 Jährigen auch nach der Pfeipfe der Prüfer tanzen müssen


 
lol ich wette es gibt Rednecks, die haben das mit der Granate bestimmt schon mal gemacht xD

Also die Computerspiel-Kugeln sind genauso unecht, wie die Computerspiel-Waffen


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jugendschutz ist schon keine schlechte Sache, mir gehts nur aufn Geist das die ü18 Jährigen auch nach der Pfeipfe der Prüfer tanzen müssen


 
Das stört mich auch. Wenn ich Volljährig bin kann ich alles machen. Ich kann zum Bund gehen und mich nach Afghanistan abkommandieren lassen.
Ich kann zur Feuerwehr gehen und verstümmelte Unfallopfer aus ihren Autos schneiden.
Ich kann mich tätowieren lassen oder ins Sonnenstudio gehen. 
Aber ich darf ein Spiel nicht so spielen wie es der Hersteller das eigentlich vorgesehen hat.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Ich kenne kein Indiespiel (welche keine Retailversion hat) was irgendwo was von der USK stehen hat.
Aber ich finde die Sache bei Mods eh lächerlich weil man sich die dann auch einfach von einem ausländischen Server holen kann.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob ich passiv ein Geschehen beobachte oder aktiv als Handelnder für die Geschehnisse verantwortlich bin; da ist die Virtualität erst mal zweitrangig. Jugendschutz ist natürlich sinnvoll; primär ist mMn aber für die Einhaltung oder Nichteinhaltung die für die Erziehung vorgesehene Instanz der Eltern zuständig. Eine Kürzung bei Erwachsenenspielen hingegen ist eine Entmündigung und Verstümmelung eines künstlerischen Werkes - für mich ist das pure Zensur aus Voreingenommenheit und Geringschätzung. Mal ein Beispiel: Wer hat Feuchtgebiete gekürzt? Niemand, und warum? Weil es "Kunst" ist! Aber warum ist dann ein qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel keine "Kunst"? Weil die notwendigen Entscheidungsträger vlt. voreingenommen sind und eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegenüber dem Medium haben? Ich hoffe, dass der Tag kommen wird, an dem Spiele zumindest gleichberechtigt zum Film eingestuft werden; doch dazu braucht es vmtl. einen Generationenwechsel.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Copmputerspiele gelten hierzulande aber nicht als Kunst und daher müssen auch Symbole des dritten Reiches in Spielen entfernen werden während sie für Film benutzt werden können da eben ein Film als Kunst angesehen wird.


----------



## labecula (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Wäre mir Umme. Wenn so ein Spiel frei im Netz verfügbar ist lade ich es, ob in Deutschland zensiert oder was auch immer. Und das werden die Kids unter 18 Jahre erst recht so sehen. Also ist jegliche Diskussion darüber völlig obsolet.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Bin voll der Meinung. Ab aufn Index Black Mesa. Da gehörst du hin!
Wir schützen nur unsere Zukunft.


----------



## JBX (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Nicht dass es mich scheren würde, aber über die USK kann man echt nur lachen wenn die was gegen Black Mesa und Dowloadanbieter unternehmen würden. Klar, jeder kann an das Ding rankommen, aber so Sachen wie Dead Space 2 wurden auch ungeschnitten durchgewunken. Und das spielt ja mal mindestens 2 Ligen höher als Black Mesa... Der Kindergarten der in Deutschland zelebriert nervt wirklich. Ab 18 sollte alles zugänglich sein. In anderen europäischen Ländern passieren auch nicht Gewaltakte nur weil ungeschnitten verkauft wird.


----------



## Sieben (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Ich denke das Problem in den News betrifft nicht die Leute, die es heruntergeladen haben und es besitzen, sondern die deutschen Medienseiten, die die Mod beworben und sie zum Download bereitgestellt haben (eventuell noch Einzelpersonen, die zur Verbreitung beigetragen haben). Ich schätze großartige Nebenwirkungen wird das jetzt nicht geben.

Theoretisch könnte man Half Life doch erneut der Prüfung unterziehen und somit das Problem aus der Welt schaffen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Valve das Urspiel prüfen lassen oder gleich eine geschnittene Version vorgelegt hat. Damals haben die Entwickler meistens ne "deutsche" Version vorgelegt, damit die Spiele gleich durch gewunken wurden.


----------



## JTRch (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Was interessieren ein US Anbieter deutsche Gesetze? Bei Jugendschutz kann man nur an die Vernunft und Urteilsvermögen der Eltern appelieren, sonst funktioniert er nicht. Darum braucht es auch kein Gesetz welches nicht das Papier wert ist auf welches es steht. Und Gutmenschen sind Bürokraten schon gar nicht, es geht nur um Joberhalt. Darum hat man hierzulande so ein Beamtenstaat. Wie soll im Zeitalter des Internets solche Gesetze helfen? Ein Schildbürgerstreich ist das ganze mit der Zensur. Hat ja nicht mal in der DDR funktioniert.


----------



## B1b3r (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Tja Killerspiele bleiben Kilelrspiele


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

zumindest in den Augen der öffentlichen Meinung.


----------



## carsten1201 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Ich finde es schade, dass die PCGH das Thema mit dieser Diskussion (mal wieder) so in den Fokus schiebt. Einfach mal "freuen und Schnau** halten" geht wohl nicht mehr und genau durch diese "Hallo schaut mal - ich weiß was und das ist kritisch!"-Diskussion bekommen die Prüfinstitute futter...
Vielen "Dank" an die PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Nasenbaer (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



carsten1201 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass die PCGH das Thema mit dieser Diskussion (mal wieder) so in den Fokus schiebt. Einfach mal "freuen und Schnau** halten" geht wohl nicht mehr und genau durch diese "Hallo schaut mal - ich weiß was und das ist kritisch!"-Diskussion bekommen die Prüfinstitute futter...
> Vielen "Dank" an die PCGH-Redaktion


 Blödsinn!
Auf jeder Spiele-Webseite ist über BlackMesa zu lesen, da Bedarf es keines Artikels, der das Jugendschutzrecht bei diesem Fall beleuchtet. Zumal du eine kostenlose Mod auch nicht im Laden kaufen musst. Den Download aus dem Internet können dir auch nur eine Eltern verbieten/verhindern. Denen fehlt es meistens aber an Kenntnis dafür. Daher hast du praktisch nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## carsten1201 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Blödsinn!
> Auf jeder Spiele-Webseite ist über BlackMesa zu lesen, da Bedarf es keines Artikels, der das Jugendschutzrecht bei diesem Fall beleuchtet. Zumal du eine kostenlose Mod auch nicht im Laden kaufen musst. Den Download aus dem Internet können dir auch nur eine Eltern verbieten/verhindern. Denen fehlt es meistens aber an Kenntnis dafür. Daher hast du praktisch nichts zu befürchten.


 
Ich nehme das jetzt mal nicht persönlich, allerdings ist "Blödsinn" schon ziemlich deutlich...Meinungen wird man ja nochmal ganz subjektiv haben dürfen oder?

Ich brauche mit meinen 38 Jahren auch nichts mehr befürchten  Mich nervt Du die Handhabe mit diesen Themen generell. Sowohl das Indizieren und die Zensur generell hierzulande , aber auch das Thema aufgreifen durch die Medien...Meine Meinung (und kein Blödsinn)


----------



## Nasenbaer (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



carsten1201 schrieb:


> Ich nehme das jetzt mal nicht persönlich, allerdings ist "Blödsinn" schon ziemlich deutlich...Meinungen wird man ja nochmal ganz subjektiv haben dürfen oder?
> 
> Ich brauche mit meinen 38 Jahren auch nichts mehr befürchten  Mich nervt Du die Handhabe mit diesen Themen generell. Sowohl das Indizieren und die Zensur generell hierzulande , aber auch das Thema aufgreifen durch die Medien...Meine Meinung (und kein Blödsinn)


 Es war auch nicht persönlich gemeint.  Aber du hast es als evident hingestellt, dass durch die Berichterstattung in Medien die Prüfinstitute ihre "Opfer" entnehmen. Dabei werden alle kommerziell veröffentlichten Spiele ohnehin durch die Publisher zur Prüfstelle geschleppt.

Ich meine auch, dass man das Thema ebend nicht totschweigen darf. Nur, wenn es weiter ein Thema ist, dann kann sich da auch was bessern bzw. den Leuten klar werden, dass der aktuelle Jugendschutz mehr als ausreichend ist. Ansonsten gibt's nach dem nächsten Amoklauf wieder einen Politiker der meint sich profilieren zu müssen.


----------



## Sight (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Spiele die brutal sind, sollen meinetwegen mit nem USK/FSK/FKK  Siegel versehen werden, mir egal wie die "lustigen Leute" sich da nennen. Spiele die ab 18 sind, sollten einfach ungeschnitten verkauft werden. Ich brauche mir nicht sagen zu lassen, was ich zu sehen oder nicht zu sehen habe, ich bin alt genug (22), es selbst zu entscheiden.
"Killerspiele, Killerspiele, ich bin Politiker und schmeiß mit hirnrissigen Wörtern um mich und die Hirnrissigen hören mir zu". So ein Kindergarten hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Eine Kürzung bei Erwachsenenspielen hingegen ist eine Entmündigung und Verstümmelung eines künstlerischen Werkes - für mich ist das pure Zensur aus Voreingenommenheit und Geringschätzung. Mal ein Beispiel: Wer hat Feuchtgebiete gekürzt? Niemand, und warum? Weil es "Kunst" ist! Aber warum ist dann ein qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel keine "Kunst"?


Hinter "Kunst" versteckt so Mancher gern sein zweifelhaftes Produkt. Wie auch teilweise das Buch muss sich Black Mesa die Frage gefallen lassen, ob gewisse Dinge noch unter "Kunst" fallen. Es hat beispielsweise nichts mit Kunst zu tun, wenn man Leichenteile durch die Gegend werfen kann. Aber jetzt kommt mir beim Schreiben tatsächlich, aus Sicht des Gameplays, eine sinnvolle Begründung für diese Möglichkeit. Dennoch finde ich, muss so etwas nicht sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Warum nehmen wir nicht einfach den Jugendschutz und schmeißen ihn ins Feuer?  

Ganz ehrlich, die gehen einen so auf den Sack. Download ab 18, in der Zeit von 23-6 Uhr. WTF nur weil ich >18 bin, bin ich automatisch in dieser Zeit Wach? Man munkelt das es Leute gibt die tatsächlich arbeiten müssen. Und wenn ich am Wochenende innerhalb dieser Zeit wach bin, dann sicherlich nicht um mir was runterzuladen... 

Wann ist es endlich soweit, das die FSK und USK verbannt werden? Was die mit Spielen und Filmen machen ist nicht mehr feierlich.
Bei Filmen schneiden die oft so plumb Sachen raus, das man völlig den zusammenhang verliert.

Z.B. letztens erst, ich weiß gar nicht mehr in welchen Film. 
Zwei stehen sich gegenüber, Nahkampf steht kurz bevor. Ein paar Schläge...
Schnitt
Ein Typ verlässt den Kampfplatz.
WTF


----------



## aloha84 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wann ist es endlich soweit, das die FSK und USK verbannt werden? Was die mit Spielen und Filmen machen ist nicht mehr feierlich.
> *Bei Filmen schneiden die oft so plumb Sachen raus, das man völlig den zusammenhang verliert.
> *
> WTF


 
Naja FSK, USK etc. pp "schneiden" erstmal gar nichts raus, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrlglaube.
Nehmen wir mal die USK.
Die USK bewetet unter bestimmenten Gesichtspunkten ein Spiel.....nehmen wir ruhig mal das Ur-Half Life.
Sie bekommen das Spiel zugesandt und lassen es durchspielen und präsentieren, denen stößt dann sauer auf, dass dort menschliche Soldaten "zu klump geschossen" werden können.
Also vergeben sie das Siegel ab 18.
Jetzt will aber Valve ein "ab 16" Schild auf Ihrem game haben, zwecks größeren Kundenkreises.
Also macht Valve (nicht die USK) Schnitte und lässt nicht mehr Soldaten sondern Roboter durch die Gegend laufen......und um ganz sicher zu gehen lassen sie noch die Wissenschaftler sich bei treffern zu Boden setzen.
Diese Version wird dann zur neuen Kontrolle eingereicht, die USK gibt es "ab 16" frei. Und Valve ist zu frieden.

Auch scheinen immer noch viele zu glauben, dass wenn ein Spiel auf dem Index landet, dieses dann verboten wären.
Das stimmt aber ebenfalls nicht, es darf nur nicht mehr beworben und öffentlich (im regal für jeden sichtbar) verkauft werden. Sprich du gehst zu deinem Händler und sagst "ich hätte gerne Beben 3", dann geht er ins Lager und verkauft dir dann "beben 3"

Grüße


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hinter "Kunst" versteckt so Mancher gern sein zweifelhaftes Produkt. Wie auch teilweise das Buch muss sich Black Mesa die Frage gefallen lassen, ob gewisse Dinge noch unter "Kunst" fallen. Es hat beispielsweise nichts mit Kunst zu tun, wenn man Leichenteile durch die Gegend werfen kann. Aber jetzt kommt mir beim Schreiben tatsächlich, aus Sicht des Gameplays, eine sinnvolle Begründung für diese Möglichkeit. Dennoch finde ich, muss so etwas nicht sein.


 
Es gibt in Deutschland die sog. Kunstfreiheit, d.h. du kannst 'nen Gummistiefel mit Apfelmus füllen und das als Kunst bezeichnen. Ob das jedem gefällt, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Wenn ich mir ein paar Bilder von Paul Klee anschaue, frage ich mich auch, ob das jetzt Kunst ist. Sowas könnte so manches Kleinkind auch. (ist meine persönliche Meinung!)


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Oh Schräck, ich muss Black Mesa wohl noch schnell saugen, bevor irgendein Betonkopf auf die Idee kommt, es in Deutschland irgendwie sperren zu lassen.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wann ist es endlich soweit, das die FSK und USK verbannt werden? Was die mit Spielen und Filmen machen ist nicht mehr feierlich.
> Bei Filmen schneiden die oft so plumb Sachen raus, das man völlig den zusammenhang verliert.


Zum hundertsten Mal: Die USK/ FSK schneidet keine Filme! Sie bewerten und stufen sie lediglich ein. Das ist auch gut so. Damit haben es besonders Eltern ein bisschen leichter die Medien für ihre Kinder vorzusortieren.


----------



## Research (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Nicht nur die Prüfstellen auch die Sender schneiden um aus 16/18 ein 12er zu machen. Einmal hat RTLII es geschafft durch Schnitt aus nem 12 nen 16ner zu machen.


----------



## RavenlordX (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Wieso soll dieser Mod nun nur wegen des großen Andrangs überprüft werden?

Andrang kann man immer relativ sehen und dieser hat ja nun wirklich nichts mit dem Gewaltgrad zu tun.

Wenn nun der Andrang auf den MOD nicht so groß wäre? Würde es dann auch noch die USK interessieren?

Wer Gewalt will, bekommt sie auch ohne ZENSUR! Wobei Deutschland schon immer einen an der Waffel hat, was diese Dinge anbelangt. Jetzt sind auch noch MOds betroffen... ?!


----------



## cl55amg (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Das interessiert fast niemanden und kein Deutsches Internetmagazin muss Black Mesa zum Download anbieten, da es die User aus tausenden anderen Quellen bekommen. Im Internet ist Jugendschutz nicht durchetzbar und die meisten User interessiert es auch nicht, besonders nicht bei Games.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Oh Schräck, ich muss Black Mesa wohl noch schnell  saugen, bevor irgendein Betonkopf auf die Idee kommt, es in Deutschland  irgendwie sperren zu lassen.


 Das ist technisch nicht möglich, du bekommst es von beliebiger ausländischer Quelle.


----------



## danthe (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Naja FSK, USK etc. pp "schneiden" erstmal gar nichts raus, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrlglaube.
> Nehmen wir mal die USK.
> Die USK bewetet unter bestimmenten Gesichtspunkten ein Spiel.....nehmen wir ruhig mal das Ur-Half Life.
> Sie bekommen das Spiel zugesandt und lassen es durchspielen und präsentieren, denen stößt dann sauer auf, dass dort menschliche Soldaten "zu klump geschossen" werden können.
> ...


 
Aber machen wir uns doch nichts vor, letztendlich ist doch kein Unterschied ob (USK 18->16 ist 'ne andere Sache) die USK sagt "Entweder schneidet ihr das raus oder dürft keine Werbung dafür machen", oder es gleich selber macht. Denn fast jedes Spiel muss darauf bauen, dass sie Werbung machen können, ohne landest du sehr schnell in der Nische. 
Stell dir doch mal vor, Half-Life wäre indiziert worden statt ab 16 rauszukommen. Ohne das es offen im Laden gestanden hätte, wäre es niemals so bekannt geworden. Stell dir mal vor, CS wäre bei uns auch in der Nische gelandet...    (Nicht dass eine kleine Fanbase was schlechtes wäre, aber eine große hat auch was)


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Warum nehmen wir nicht einfach den Jugendschutz und schmeißen ihn ins Feuer?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, die gehen einen so auf den Sack. Download ab 18, in der Zeit von 23-6 Uhr. WTF nur weil ich >18 bin, bin ich automatisch in dieser Zeit Wach? Man munkelt das es Leute gibt die tatsächlich arbeiten müssen. Und wenn ich am Wochenende innerhalb dieser Zeit wach bin, dann sicherlich nicht um mir was runterzuladen...
> 
> ...



Bei der Deutschen ab 18 Version von SAW4 sieht man gar nicht ob ein Polizist getötet wurde ob wohl es klar zur Geschichte gehört. Deswegen hab ich mir den Film Uncut angesehen. Die Deutsche Version kann man in die Tonne tretten weil man einfach den ganzen Film nicht mehr versteht... und jeder andere der ihn nicht gesehen hat sagt so ein Scheiß!


----------



## Birdy84 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



danthe schrieb:


> Aber machen wir uns doch nichts vor, letztendlich ist doch kein Unterschied ob (USK 18->16 ist 'ne andere Sache) die USK sagt "Entweder schneidet ihr das raus oder dürft keine Werbung dafür machen", oder es gleich selber macht.


Das sagt nicht die USK, sondern das ist Gesetz in Deutschland. Wenn man dieses Vorgehen kritisieren will, dann muss man das Gesetz kritisieren. Du meckerst ja auch nicht über einen Straßenarbeiter, weil er ein Halteverbotsschild vor deinem Haus aufstellt, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Research (19. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Nur malt der Bauarbeiter die Schilder nicht selber an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



danthe schrieb:


> Aber machen wir uns doch nichts vor, letztendlich ist doch kein Unterschied ob (USK 18->16 ist 'ne andere Sache) die USK sagt "Entweder schneidet ihr das raus oder dürft keine Werbung dafür machen", oder es gleich selber macht.



Es ist ein großer Unterschied, wenn es um obigen Vorwurf verstümmelnder Schnitte geht. Denn in dem Moment, wo der Produzent selbst schneidet, hat er auch die Möglichkeit, dies so geschickt wie nur irgendmöglich machen. Und da sich eigentlich so ziemlich jede Geschichte auch mit jugendfreien oder zumindest ab16-tauglichen Perspektiven erzählen lässt (gore-pr0n ala SAW zähle ich mal nicht als "Story". Wenn Folter und Verstümmelung der eigentlich gewünschte Inhalt sind, dann ist der eigentlich gewünschte Inhalt eben offensichtlich nicht uneingeschränkt für Jugendliche geeignet)



> Denn fast jedes Spiel muss darauf bauen, dass sie Werbung machen können, ohne landest du sehr schnell in der Nische.



Tjo - und? Wenn man nicht durch Qualität überzeugt, sondern dadurch, dass man Zeitschriften mit tröpfchenweise Leaks, Einladungen und Vorabtests dazu bringt, 100 Seiten Preview zu schreiben, um dann am Ende ein bugverseuchtes Stück Schrott mit viel Tamtam auf die Kunden loszulassen, dann gehört man viellicht der Mehrheit an. Aber manchmal wäre mehr Mut zur Nische begrüßenswert.
Davon ganz abgesehen stehen die Publisher ja vor der freien Wahl, ob sie ein ab18 oder ein ab16 Spiel produzieren. Mir wäre kein Spielprinzip bekannt, dass es nicht auch als ab16 gibt - ohne dass hierfür verstörend geschnitten wurde. Wenn einem das "ab16" auf dem deutschen Markt so wichtig ist, muss man halt mal mitdenken. Wenn es so unwichtig ist, dass man erst kurz vor Release darüber nachdenkt, dann soll man auch dazu stehen, und es ab18 veröffentlichen. Indiziert wird sowieso kaum noch was und mitlerweile haben selbst die meisten Elektronikmärkte entsprechende Medien im Sortiment.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (27. September 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:
			
		

> Jugendschutz, so ein Quatsch habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Damals konnte man Half-Life US ohne Probleme in DE zocken, ich war damals elf Jahre alt genau wie Duke Nukem 3D Quake u.s.w.
> Jeder hatte damals die Spiele gehabt. Geschadet hat es jedenfalls keinen.



Stimmt. Die mode mit den masseschulmördern kam erst im darauf folgendem Jahrtausend.


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Dem kann ich mich anschließen, hab damals (Alter 10-12) etliche ab 18 oder sogar indizierte Spiele gezockt. Sonderlich begeistert waren meine Eltern natürlich nicht wenn ich mich dabei erwischen lies, aber einen negativen Einfluss habe ich dadurch auch nicht bekommen.

Das Hauptproblem ist schlichtweg eine schlechte Erziehung (Stichwort Grundwerte) und der Gesetzgeber soll hier für Ordnung schaffen... Was natürlich nicht funktionieren kann und in bestimmten Bereichen die "normale" Bevölkerung bervormundet. Alkohol, Rauchen und Computerspiele, alles versucht man verkrampft gesetzlich zu regeln um die Jugend zu schützen, dadurch vermittelt man der Jugend jedoch keine Werte und beschwört eigentlich nur deren Unmut.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Du brauchst aber Regelungen und Kontrollen.
Du kannst es nicht den Eltern überlassen was deren Kinder machen, trinken, rauchen und essen dürfen.
Es gibt eine Menge Eltern die mit ihren Kindern oder mit sich selbst überfordert sind. Wenn du da jetzt keine Regelungen hast geraten diese Kinder außer Kontrolle.


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Von keinen Regelungen war doch hier nie die Rede, eher von sinnvollen Regelungen die im Normalfall auch greifen. Was greift denn bei einem Verbot von der Black Mesa Mod oder bei der Indizierung von Spielen im heutigen Zeitalter? Über einen kleinen Klick kommt man trotzdem an die Sachen ran. 

Und ganz ehrlich, es gibt auch Anlaufstellen für überforderte Eltern, ein Gesetz hat hier noch nie das eigentliche Problem beseitigt.

Thema Rauchen und Alkohol ist seit Jahren wunderbar geregelt. Der steigende Missbrauch von Alkohol ist viel eher ein Gesellschaftsproblem und liegt nicht am Alkohol selbst. Ein Verbot oder eine Verschärfung der Abgaben löst hier allerdings auch nicht im entferntesten das Problem.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Das mit dem Alkohol liegt ja eher daran dass es eben gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist zu saufen und betrunken zu sein.
Das kannst du nur ändern wenn du die Menschen aufklärst und das geht halt am Besten in der Schule denn du musst der nachfolgenden Generation erklären dass Alkohol keine Lösung ist.

Und Jugendschutz ist nun mal wichtig. Dass in dem Bereich die Eltern die erste Anlaufstelle sind sollte offensichtlich sein aber wenn sich die Eltern eben nicht um ihre Kindern kümmern müssen eben Gesetze her die das besser regeln.


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*

Aufklärung und Gesetze sind eigentlich zwei verschiedene Paar Stiefel und das Problem ist sicher nicht das "gesellschaftliche" Bier zum Schweinebraten oder zum Feierabend. Das Problem hat mit diesen hippen und supercoolen Getränken angefangen und hört bei mieserabler Erziehung auf. Eher sollte es ein Gesetz gegen Werbung von Alkohol geben, aber nein, man grätscht den Tankstellenbesitzern rein die diesen anbieten  

Egal wie, wenn Eltern sich nicht um ihre Kinder kümmern, können die Gesetze den angerichteten Schaden auch nicht mehr reparieren... Was uns auch wieder zu den Spielen hier führt. Ab 18 ist ab 18 und solange kein menschenverachtendes Material im Spiel ist, sehe ich auch keinen Grund für Schnitte oder eine Indizierung zum Wohle der Jugend, da "ab 18" für mich als erwachsen gilt.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Was uns auch wieder zu den Spielen hier führt. Ab 18 ist ab 18 und solange kein menschenverachtendes Material im Spiel ist, sehe ich auch keinen Grund für Schnitte oder eine Indizierung zum Wohle der Jugend, da "ab 18" für mich als erwachsen gilt.


 
Das sind Dinge die ich auch nicht verstehen kann.
Wenn ich volljährig bin habe ich das Recht das zu machen wozu ich Lust habe. Also kann ich alles spielen was es gibt.
Ich kann verstehen wenn verbotene Sachen aus dem Spiel entfernt werden wie eben Symbole des 3. Reiches aber dass die Behörde ein Game frei ab 18 gibt und trotzdem noch Beschneidung fordert ist schon sehr stark.
Die Frage ist halt was Menschverachtend ist?
Wenn du auf einem toten herumballerst trift das mit Sicherheit zu. Daher ist es auch i.O. wenn der Ragdoll Effekt entfernt wird -- wie bei Far Cry.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Aufklärung und Gesetze sind eigentlich zwei verschiedene Paar Stiefel und das Problem ist sicher nicht das "gesellschaftliche" Bier zum Schweinebraten oder zum Feierabend. Das Problem hat mit diesen hippen und supercoolen Getränken angefangen und hört bei mieserabler Erziehung auf. Eher sollte es ein Gesetz gegen Werbung von Alkohol geben, aber nein, man grätscht den Tankstellenbesitzern rein die diesen anbieten


 
Für Black Mesa schaltet niemand Werbung, trotzdem haben Minderjährige Interesse daran. 

Wenn Erziehung (sowohl von Kindern und Jugendlichen als auch von Eltern) so einfach wäre, wie manche sich das hier vorstellen, dann könnten wir uns Gesetze und deren Durchsetzung ganz sparen und fröhlich friedlich in einer großen Konsens-Kommune leben.
Ist sie aber nicht, Persönlichkeitsentwicklung ist eine sehr komplexe Sache, die man in der Realität (im Gegensatz zu einigen Masterminds hier) schon kaum nachvollziehen, geschweige denn vorhersehen und mit dem kleinen Finger steuern kann.


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. September 2012)

*AW: Ist die Black-Mesa-Mod ein Fall für den Index? Kommentar zum Thema Jugendschutz*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Erziehung (sowohl von Kindern und Jugendlichen als auch von Eltern) so einfach wäre, wie manche sich das hier vorstellen, dann könnten wir uns Gesetze und deren Durchsetzung ganz sparen und fröhlich friedlich in einer großen Konsens-Kommune leben.
> Ist sie aber nicht, Persönlichkeitsentwicklung ist eine sehr komplexe Sache, die man in der Realität (im Gegensatz zu einigen Masterminds hier) schon kaum nachvollziehen, geschweige denn vorhersehen und mit dem kleinen Finger steuern kann.



Es geht doch nicht um Gesetze und Regeln an sich, sondern um deren Sinnhaftigkeit im Bezug auf Jugendschutz und Unterstützung bei der Erziehung. Was bringen mir Gesetze die ihre Wirkung total verfehlen?


----------

